# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  9 điều thú vị ở khu du lịch Vườn Xoài - Đồng Nai

## hangnt

> Địa Chỉ       : 114 Ấp Tân Cang - Xã Phước Tân - TP.Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai.
> Điện Thoại  :  0613 968 163 (164)  *  Fax            :  0613 968 165
> Website      :  Mangogardenresort  *  Email          :  info@vuonxoai.vn


*Chỉ cần ra khỏi Sài Gòn 30km bạn sẽ được cưỡi đà điểu, trượt cỏ, đi dạo giữa con đường rợp bóng tre xanh và thưởng thức hương vị thơm ngon của các món thịt rừng. Thiên đường này không phải nơi nào khác mà chính là khu du lịch sinh thái Vườn Xoài – Đồng Nai. Chắc chắn bạn sẽ trút được những căng thẳng, mệt mỏi trong cuộc sống và có những giây phút thật hào hứng cùng bạn bè.* 



*1. Cưỡi đà điểu*

Đến Vườn Xoài, trò vui mà bất cứ ai cũng không thể bỏ qua, đó là cưỡi đà điểu. Bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm nhiều xúc cảm khác nhau khi ngồi trên lưng những chú đà điểu cao to. Đầu tiên là cảm giác hồi hộp sợ bị rớt xuống đất, nhưng sau đó lại là cảm giác thích thú đầy hứng khởi khi lần đầu tiên được cưỡi trên lưng con vật ngộ nghĩnh này. Sẽ không có dây cương hay nón bảo hộ giống như cưỡi ngựa, điều duy nhất giúp bạn không bị té là bám chặt lấy cánh của nó. Nếu lỡ bị rớt xuống, bạn cũng đừng sợ hãi vì nó không đau mà chỉ khiến bạn thích thú hơn cùng với những tràng cười thật sảng khoái.



*2. Trượt cỏ*

Ngoài cưỡi đà điểu, trượt cỏ là trò giải trí thu hút được sự tham gia của nhiều bạn trẻ. Trò chơi đem đến cho bạn cảm giác mới lạ giống như trượt tuyết khi điều khiển những chiếc giày trượt trên thảm cỏ xanh mướt. Bạn sẽ có cơ hội thể hiện sự khéo léo của đôi tay khi sử dụng những chiếc gậy giữ thăng bằng trong lúc trượt. Nếu thích cảm giác mạnh, người chơi có thể ngồi trên những chiếc máng nhỏ để nó tự lao đi từ trên dốc cỏ cao. Không những người chơi cảm thấy phấn khích mà người xem cũng cổ vũ hào hứng không kém.



*3. Chèo mủng trên hồ*

Muốn thử sức chèo chống những chiếc xuồng ba lá hay thuyền kayak, thuyền mủng… bạn có thể đến Vườn Xoài để thỏa mãn ước muốn này. Trên hồ nước Mẫu Tử mênh mông, thật thú vị khi điều khiển những chiếc mủng (phương tiện đi lại trên biển của miền Trung, miền Bắc) bơi trên mặt nước xanh thẳm. Hoặc có thể chia nhóm ra thành các đội thi chèo mủng cũng rất thú vị. Ngoài việc giúp bạn xả tress, trò chơi còn rèn luyện sự đoàn kết giữa các thành viên trong nhóm.



*4. Cưỡi ngựa xem thú*

Trò chơi đầy thử thách nhưng đem lại cảm giác thích thú, mới lạ mà nhiều du khách không ngại thử sức là cưỡi ngựa hoang. Nói là ngựa hoang nhưng chúng đã được thuần chủng nên bạn có thể yên tâm điều khiển chúng dạo chơi trên cánh đồng cỏ mênh mông để ngắm cảnh vật thơ mộng xung quanh. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng có thể vượt qua cánh đồng đến với “thế giới động vật” phong phú của Vườn Xoài để có dịp chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của những chú công, nô đùa với hổ (hổ con), xem nhím, kỳ đà, trăn, heo rừng và các loài thú tự nhiên khác.

*5. Bắn súng sơn (Painball)*

Đây là trò chơi có tính chất thể thao quân sự, đòi hỏi người chơi phải có kiến thức quân sự cơ bản như: biết lợi dụng địa hình, địa vật tiến công, phòng ngự, nghi binh..., đặc biệt là hiệp đồng chiến đấu trong đội bằng khẩu lệnh và ký tín, ám hiệu... trò chơi vừa mang tính chất tập thể đối kháng, có tính chỉ huy chặt chẽ, giúp người chơi rèn luyện khả năng phán đoán và xử lý tình huống linh hoạt, sáng tạo, rèn luyện thể lực và tinh thần đồng đội.

Với vị trí điạ hình rừng tre sinh động, kết hợp với những mô hình xây dựng sáng tạo và hoành tráng như thật trong chiến đấu, chắc chắn sẽ mang đến nhiều điều thú vị và hấp dẫn cho quý khách.

*6. Thú vị với xe đạp đôi*

Trên những con đường rợp bóng mát, thuê 1 chiếc xe đạp đôi đi dạo với người yêu thật lãng mạn. Hai bạn có thể vừa thong thả đạp xe, vừa cùng nhau trò chuyện và ngắm những đồi cỏ, vườn hoa nên thơ của Vườn Xoài. Nhưng thích nhất là khi đi cùng bạn bè để bắt cặp và thi xem xe nào chạy nhanh hơn. Tuy hơi mệt, nhưng đổi lại bạn sẽ có những giây phút thật thư giãn và thoải mái.

*7. Dạo vườn trúc, thăm hoa lan*

Khi nhìn thấy con đường rợp bóng trúc xanh, bạn sẽ không ngăn được đôi chân tiến về phía đó. Thong thả tản bộ trên con đường uốn lượn xanh màu trúc, bạn sẽ cảm thấy dễ chịu và tinh thần trở nên khoan khoái hơn. Sau khi rời khỏi con đường trúc, bạn nên ghé thăm khu đất trồng lan với cả trăm loài đua nhau khoe sắc. Nếu là người đam mê sưu tầm lan, đảm bảo bạn sẽ khó mà rời bước khỏi đây khi nhìn thấy các loài hoa quý như: lan mặt quỷ, thiên dạng lan, lan hài…

*8. Tắm hồ bơi*

Vườn xoài có hệ thống hồ bơi hiện đại với từng khu riêng dành cho người lớn và trẻ em. Chỉ cần trả 20.000Đ bạn có thể tắm thoả thích không giới hạn thời gian. Kiến tạo của hồ độc đáo và bắt mắt, bạn có thể vừa thư giãn dưới nước vừa ngắm cảnh xung quanh. Những cây dừa ngả bóng xuống dòng nước mát tạo nên khung cảnh thật nên thơ. Đặc biệt, giữa hồ còn có cồn cát nhân tạo đầy thú vị. Bạn có thể bơi ra cồn thử khám phá cảnh vật trên đó.



*9. Ăn thịt rừng*

Sau chuyến khám phá khu du lịch sinh thái Vườn Xoài đầy hấp dẫn, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức hương vị đặc trưng của núi rừng (được thuần hóa, nuôi dưỡng) tại rất nhiều nhà hàng ở đây như: Vũ Nữ, Ngọc Điểm, Thủy Tạ, Cây Bồ Đề, Đồi Sim… Nhà hàng sẽ phục vụ các món ăn với những cái tên thật “kêu” như: đà điểu trùm mềm, chân cá sâu tiềm thuốc bắc, thịt nai nướng vỉ hoặc ăn thịt cá sấu hầm tiêu, thịt đà điểu lúc lắc… Nếu thích dân dã thì có thể thưởng thức thịt heo rừng, chồn, nhím… nướng chiến dã bằng củi… Mọi người quây quần bên nhau, vừa ăn vừa trò chuyện và kể về các hoạt động đã tham gia trong ngày. 

*Mách nhỏ cho bạn

- Nên đi theo nhóm để tham gia vào các trò chơi tập thể thú vị ở đây

- Thay vì 1 mình trượt máng cỏ, bạn có thể bắt cặp với ai đó trong đội để giảm chi phí và chơi được nhiều lần (10.000 Đ/lần trượt)

- Giá vé vào cổng 20.000Đ/người, các trò chơi sẽ tính phí riêng nhưng chỉ từ 10.000Đ – 35.000Đ.

- Nếu không biết bơi, bạn phải mặc áo phao khi chèo thuyền và nên có người đi cùng

Khi tham quan vườn trúc, nếu cảm thấy mệt sau khi tham gia các trò chơi, bạn có thể thuê xe điện với giá 100.000Đ để đi dạo.*

*Sơ đồ chỉ dẫn*






> Địa Chỉ       : 114 Ấp Tân Cang - Xã Phước Tân - TP.Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai.
> Điện Thoại  :  0613 968 163 (164)  *  Fax            :  0613 968 165
> Website      :  Mangogardenresort  *  Email          :  info@vuonxoai.vn



*Cùng khám phá Khu du lịch - khu du lich

-------------

*
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch sinh thái vườn quốc gia Cát Tiên Đồng Nai (2 Ngày 1 Đêm)* - *Tour du lich sinh thai vuon quoc gia Cat Tien (2 Ngay 1 Dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đồng Nai* - *tour du lich Dong Nai*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đồng Nai click vào *du lịch Đồng Nai* - *du lich Dong Nai*

----------


## h20love

toàn những thú chơi xa hoa ta

----------


## dung89

Nhiều trò gớm nhỉ

----------

